# long range shooting



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

I am looking for a gun/scope combo to hit the mark past 500yds.
I am looking at the 7.62mm(.308) or posibly a.338win


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

At that distance it is less about the gun and more about the shooter. Practice is what will get it done at that range.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Your better to go with 338 cal.Like a 338 lapua or 338-378 weatherby is what I use I shoot 500 yard and farther my scope is 6-24x50 swarovski.But if you go to longrangehunting .com there people on there that can really help you better.The people on there helped me get started.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is my baby










308 winchester, rock creek m24/m40 contour 11.27 twist barrel. 

Took her to 1000y Monday for the first time for both of us. No problems hitting steel plates out to 700y. At the time I had 12-14mph 3/4 value wind with gusts up to 18mph. Shooting 800y and 900y was a little more difficult and 1000y was tough. I was holding 6.5 feet into the wind one moment and 9 feet the next. 7 hits out of 15 shots (target at 1000 was 30" or 36" steel gong) so not bad for my first time past 500y.

The 308 is a good cartridge out to about 750-800 yards but then begins to drop and drift quick after that. You can make up for some of this by selecting high B.C. bullets when you reload. But it will never beat a fast twist barrel in .243/6mm, .264/6.5mm or .284/7mm using high B.C. bullets. It all comes down to what you want to do at that range when you get there. If your wanting a easy rifle to hit with off the shelf for targets and hunting, I would look at the 7mm mag Sendero's Remington has. The barrel is a 9 1/4 twist so you would be good to go with the Hornady 162 grain a-max and Berger 168 VLD and 175 sierra BTHP. If you are just wishing to punch paper and steel a 243, 260 and 7mm-08 are good choices as long as the barrel twist will stabilize the bullets to make them shine. 

But again there is nothing wrong with a 308 and most factory barrels will work great with 155 to 190 grain bullets which will reach out there and teach you about reading the wind more closely. 

As for scopes it all depends what you want to do, again... 

Do you want to hold or dial your adjustments and are you wanting to use it hunting, target or both (read variable power or will fixed work)? Scopes get spendy when you dial, your paying for durable and dependable adjustments as well as adjustment range with in the scope tube. If your shooting to 5 or 6 hundred there are a lot of scopes out there that will do well, with out costing lots of $. Its when you move past that it gets more expensive to get good optics. But dont be afraid to invest in quality, you will only need to buy once if you do.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice shooting Niles. 

Runs, what are you looking to do with this gun? If you just want to paper punch out to 1000 yards, .308's and 6.5's will do the job. Give us a little more info.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have shot 06 and .308 military rifles out to 1000 yards. shot ARs to 600. open sights- no scopes. like said above depends what your intentions are....


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

runs with fire said:


> I am looking for a gun/scope combo to hit the mark past 500yds.
> I am looking at the 7.62mm(.308) or posibly a.338win


If you're planning on taking 500 yd shots at game, you need lots of practice before attempting shots like that. Like Niles mentioned the wind can really play tricks with you at that range.


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have heard some good reports on the 30-378! A buddy shot an elk at a long distance, but I still think closer is better when hunting. One thousand yards at the range would be great though.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone else remember the good ole days when the mark of a hunter was how close he could get to game, not how many counties away he could shoot at it from?
Before anyone jumps on me, I shot Highpower at the state and national level for several years so I do know what long range shooting entails.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with you about hunting UPHIKER. But let's not forget that the person that asked the question did not say he was looking to shoot at animals at long range....


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

But there's nothing like making that 500 yard kill and farther.The only other thing is you should be reloading your on shells neck sizeing really helps for longrange shooting.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Enigma said:


> But there's nothing like making that 500 yard kill and farther.The only other thing is you should be reloading your on shells neck sizeing really helps for longrange shooting.


And there's nothing worse than watching a wounded animal run off to die because you gutshot it because you misjudged the crosswind by 5mph...


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

I am not planing on shoting animals at that distance, just paper.
I am considering getting into long range target shooting.
I would like somthing dependable at long distances (500-800 yds)
maybey with a heavier bullet so it wouldn't play in the wind quite as much?


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

UPhiker said:


> Does anyone else remember the good ole days when the mark of a hunter was how close he could get to game, not how many counties away he could shoot at it from?
> Before anyone jumps on me, I shot Highpower at the state and national level for several years so I do know what long range shooting entails.


I'm with you UPhiker. it's more about the hunt than the shot


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

runs with fire said:


> I am not planing on shoting animals at that distance, just paper.
> I am considering getting into long range target shooting.
> I would like somthing dependable at long distances (500-800 yds)
> maybey with a heavier bullet so it wouldn't play in the wind quite as much?


Are you talking about organized competition? If so, the largest field is NRA/CMP Highpower. The great majority of the shooters are in the Service Rifle division. Almost all of them shoot th AR15. Across the course matches are shot at 200-300-600yds. There are also reduced targets for 100 & 299yd ranges. Most shooters shoot 75-77gr bullets at 200-300 and 80gr at 600yds. Your best bet for current info and rules are the NRA, CMP and MI Rifle and Pistol Assn websites. There is also a Match Gun class which is mostly AR "spaceguns" and bolt actions chambered in various 6.5mm cartridges.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

.308 with 165 - 175 gr bullets is plenty for 600 yards, do not need a .338.

.243 can also do it with 100 gr bullets and fast twist bbl.

I have a 6mm BR Savage F-class that is an honest 1000 yard caliber, 6.5-284 is also a good choice but these are handloader specials.

ARs or bolt guns in .223 with 1:7 or 1:8 twist shooting 75 - 90 gr bullets will be fine at 600 also. 

In a hunting caliber I would go .300 Win mag with 200 gr bullets or a 7mm mag with 160 - 175 gr.

14X - 32X scopes are big help at those distances.

I am just getting ready to break in my new Rem 700 .308 Tactical, trying Amax 168s and H4895 for long range accuracy load. 

FYI wind is everything at long ranges; high Ballistic Coefficient [BC] boattail bullets are a must. 'Flat Shooting' velocity is a gun counter mantra for wannabees. 2500 fps with a high BC is all you need for X-ring accuracy, who cares how far the bullet drops in a match.

I vote a good bolt gun in .223 1:8 or .308 1:10 bbls.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have made shots over 1000 yds with a 7.62 M40,,it takes a lot of practice and schooling and a good spotter,,I doubt I could do it now it has been several years,,the hard part is looking through the scope and aiming several feet above and to the right or left of the target,,you have to be a believer of you training,,


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Watched a fella on the Outdoor Channel yesterday take an Alaskan moose at 890 yards with an
http://www.huskemaw.com/ scope and 180 grain 7m Berger VLD Ammo.

Lots of other info, balistics etc, at http://www.Gunwerks.com , they can
put together packages guaranteed 1000 yds out of the box.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

If I was going to buy a 1000 yrd. bolt gun, for punching paper, it would be the Savage F-Class in 6.5-284.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

My custom built .308 (mauser action) will do it easily. But I dont carry a bench in the woods hunting, So that is irrelevant for hunting..


----------

